# KAudioCreator not recognizing CD drive



## decuser (Sep 13, 2017)

Hi,

I'm using FreeBSD 11.1 on a Dell Optiplex 755. It comes with a DVD player that I am able to play DVD's and Audio CD's with just fine. I decided that I wanted to rip an audio cd into mp3s today and I haven't been able to find a method that is satisfactory. Ideally, I would insert the CD, open the ripper, select the tracks I wanted converted to mp3, tell the ripper where to put the tracks and walk off for a cup of coffee or something while it does it's thing.

Alas, this isn't the case. I couldn't find a ripping tool in the desktop (KDE 4 Plasma). I read up that Konquerer/Dolphin support ripping, but mp3 and ogg aren't options in my install of the OS/Desktop, and I really don't need FLAC or CDA or WAV files, which were available via Konquerer. I just want 40 megs of musical greatness and so I need a lossy compression that isn't too bad - hence my desire for mp3 or ogg. So, I installed KAudioCreator... It doesn't seem to recognize my CD:






Which is weird, cuz it's there and VLC can see it just fine:



and so can Dophin:




I want my mp3 

So, what can I do to either get KAudioCreator to recognize the CD or otherwise create the mp3s? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## aragats (Sep 15, 2017)

The easiest way to create _mp3_s is installing audio/lame.
Then in a terminal navigate to the directory with your .wav files and run:
	
	



```
sh -c 'for song in *wav ; do lame $song $song.mp3 ; done'
```


----------



## decuser (Sep 15, 2017)

aragats thanks. The solution definitely works and installing the lame port has an interesting side effect - now MP3 is available in Dolphin/Konquerer!


----------



## aragats (Sep 15, 2017)

decuser said:


> now MP3 is available in Dolphin/Konquerer!


Most likely lame is an optional dependency for them.


----------

